# What are the effects of CJC-1295 w/o DAC?



## tokijava (Dec 31, 2013)

I have been taking GHRP-6 for a week and it makes me hungry every time I take it.
I added CJC-1295 w/o DAC 3 days ago but I don't feel any effects from CJC-1295. I have been taking both  GHRP and CJC-1295 100mcg 3x ED.

I still get hunger from GHRP-6 but what effects should I notice from CJC-1295?


----------



## SuperLift (Jan 1, 2014)

When I take GHRP-6 I definitely get hungry.  I don't really "feel" much if I just take cjc on its own.  I always mix both in the same syringe though.  From my experiences, the only peptide I can really "feel" is ghrp-6 and it just makes me hungry as hell!


oh and I also notice that it makes me sleep like a baby when I take it before bed.


----------



## tokijava (Jan 1, 2014)

So it would be difficult to judge whether CJC is legit since there is no discernible feeling. 

How would one judge CJC is legit then?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jan 2, 2014)

you should get a head rush or flushing in the face red faced.


----------



## tokijava (Jan 7, 2014)

I don't feel any head rush or flushing, hope it is not under dosed.

I am going to add Huperzine A 3x ED in addition to GHRP6/CJC w/o DAC to see if this makes difference.


----------



## SuperLift (Jan 8, 2014)

Could always go get some blood test done. That's what I did.  Took GHRP and cjc1295 no Dac in combination and got some blood work done. GH level came back around 30..


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 8, 2014)

It should intensify the effects of the ghrp. For me it always increases the flushing feeling at admin..., as well as intensified the hunger effect of the ghrp-6.


----------



## fizs#1 (Jan 13, 2014)

The GHRP should stimulate a GH pulse while the CJC will stimulate GHRH.  Somatostatin typically uses the negative feedback loop to down regulate the anterior pituitary gland.  Naturally, this means GH is only released infrequently, even with ghrp and exogenous GH.  However, throwing the CJC w/o Dac into the mix allows for the gh pulse to start occurring immediately after the negative feedback loop is finished. This GHRH has an atypical half lifr of 8-10 hours so the user experiences many gh pulses throughout that 8-10 hours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

